# Oi! - shut up you noisy lot



## Slioch (22 Feb 2019)

Saw this sign whilst out on my ride today.








It's at the entrance to the village of Upper Dunsforth just south of Boroughbridge in N Yorks. The village is on a very minor road, and consists of 20 to 30 mahoosive houses all with fancy motors on the drive. You can smell the money.

I cycle this route fairly regularly, and very seldom see another cyclist, so just don't get what the problem is?

The area is prime "horsey" territory so presume they don't object to equestrians clip-clopping their way up the street. It is also surrounded by farmland so will gets lots of noise from tractors working the fields etc.

Haters are always gonna hate, I guess.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

Drivers please turn your engines off and push your vehicle through the village quietly.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Feb 2019)

That'll be my pounding heart last time I went through.


----------



## Markymark (22 Feb 2019)

The sound of my adoring screaming fans can be quite noisy.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Cars - please turn off your 78dB of tyre noise before passing our houses.

Whoever erected that sign is a twit, and the sign needs a few stylish birdshot holes to finish it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

Time to pay a visit with my ghetto blaster on my shoulder...


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Feb 2019)

I expect it's all the Hope hubs!


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Feb 2019)

Hmmm - this is fairly near me. I haven't noticed the sign before. Rest assured that the next time I cycle through, I shall be singing at the top of my voice!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Hmmm - this is fairly near me. I haven't noticed the sign before. Rest assured that the next time I cycle through, I shall be singing at the top of my voice!


Preferably, out of tune!


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Report the sign to the local planning inspectorate.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Feb 2019)

In an attempt to view this from the other perspective, it may be due to early morning club rides, where at a junction every rider feels compelled to bawl CLEAR at the top of their voice. It must get a bit wearing for the locals.


----------



## dodgy (22 Feb 2019)

How does one 'ride quietly'?


----------



## DaveReading (22 Feb 2019)

A resident has heard about cyclists honking, and got the wrong idea ?


----------



## Ratchet Cat (22 Feb 2019)

Get a ghetto blaster and play Queen's song Bicycle Race at full volume next to the sign.
Repeat the part with all the bicycle bells.
3 am would be the best time.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Feb 2019)

I would be tempted beyond my powers of resistance to burp very loudly riding past that sign. Childish perhaps.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

DaveReading said:


> A resident has heard about cyclists honking, and got the wrong idea ?



Wait till they hear about cyclists bonking. A sign will appear saying, cyclists please have sex quietly whilst passing our houses.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2019)

Hope the the cows sheep fowls don’t disturbe the residents.Oh I forgot they don’t ride bikes.


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Feb 2019)

Sounds like the same sort of people that would move next to a school then complain that the kids are noisy


----------



## Slioch (22 Feb 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> In an attempt to veiw this from the other perspective, it may be due to early morning club rides, where at a junction every rider feels compelled to bawl CLEAR at the top of their voice. It must get a bit wearing for the locals.



I get where you're coming from, but in this case there is no road junction in the village. Cyclists through this village are more likely to be shouting a warning of "TWAT IN A RANGE ROVER ON HIS/HER MOBILE PHONE".


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Sounds like the same sort of people that would move next to a school then complain that the kids are noisy


It gets worse than that!


----------



## Will Spin (22 Feb 2019)

Several times recently I have heard people complaining about noisy cyclists, as well as the usual complaints about riding 2 abreast, jumping red lights etc etc. The noise complaint is a new one to me and quite surprising when compared with the general noise from other traffic, particularly motor bikes, and from cars being driven by people so deaf that they have the car stereo system turned up loud enough to be heard over a mile away.


----------



## tom73 (22 Feb 2019)

Oh let's hope the TDY go's past then they will be spitting feathers.  What a bunch of planks have they nothing else to bother about. May have to ride that way and make some noise.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Feb 2019)

They perhaps dislike ridiculously loud Campag freehubs as much as I do.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2019)

Maybe we should organise a CC group ride past the area? I can guarantee the Retirement Thread section will make some loud farting and squelching noises.


----------



## Slioch (22 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Maybe we should organise a CC group ride past the area? I can guarantee the Retirement Thread section will make some loud farting and squelching noises.



Thanks @Drago . You've just put me off my dinner.


----------



## gavgav (22 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Saw this sign whilst out on my ride today.
> 
> View attachment 453980
> 
> ...


 That’s hilarious! I’m sure their Chelsea Tractors make far more noise!!


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2019)

I hope you rang your bell.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Feb 2019)

Markymark said:


> The sound of my adoring screaming fans can be quite noisy.



I can quite imagine them screaming and howling, scratching at your door with there bloodied finger nails hoping it would open.........


.........I supose you have to let them out sometime.


----------



## Slioch (22 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I hope you rang your bell.



Didn't have one on the bike I was riding today, but I'm seriously considering getting one of these for the next time I go that way.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Feb 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> Hmmm - this is fairly near me. I haven't noticed the sign before. Rest assured that the next time I cycle through, I shall be singing at the top of my voice!





ColinJ said:


> Preferably, out of tune!



Naturally.


----------



## Sharky (22 Feb 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Sounds like the same sort of people that would move next to a school then complain that the kids are noisy


Some residents in our village, complain about the school opposite their house and the parking problems. I have some sympathy for them as in this case, it was the school that moved.


----------



## Vantage (22 Feb 2019)

A while back, some uppity posh snob from Great Budworth made a post on the CyclingUK forum asking riders to stop shouting to each other as they passed through the village.
I know some people can have spectacularly big gobs, but surely even a Fiat 500 makes more noise than Lance Armstrong shooting up as he claims another cheated win?


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2019)

I can understand the problem, nothing sets me on edge more than shouting out in the street and I can imagine that elderly folk living in a quiet village would find it worrying. Seriously.

But the noise will be happening during daylight and only momentarily so I think the notice is a bit silly.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> A while back, some uppity posh snob from Great Budworth made a post on the CyclingUK forum asking riders to stop shouting to each other as they passed through the village.
> I know some people can have spectacularly big gobs, but surely even a Fiat 500 makes more noise than Lance Armstrong shooting up as he claims another cheated win?


To be fair, the issue in Great Budworth came about because cyclists were stopping at the roadside near the village for a pee. And the cyclists were swearing loudly as they passed through the village. Very popular cycling area so it was happening a lot


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2019)

Get one of these,


View: https://youtu.be/cfyC6NJqt2o


----------



## sheddy (23 Feb 2019)

Could it be _what _is being said (sweary, potty mouth types) rather than just the volume ? Just wondered


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Feb 2019)

The sign may require planning permission - even though it may have deliberately been placed on 'private' land.

At the risk of stooping to their level, no harm in emailing a pic and an outline of the location to the planning department of whichever local authority covers the area.


----------



## Biff600 (23 Feb 2019)

Hardly worth getting your knickers in a lather about !!


----------



## screenman (23 Feb 2019)

We do not know what upset the sign owner in the first place, there are plenty of thugs out there on bikes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2019)

I think a few people get the idea that, not being in a car, the cyclist is more vulnerable, a target for being bullied by a sign. For some, cycling is seen as not being in conformity with the rules of society, so a lower level of tolerance will be accorded. Anymore, generally, it seems that people are bothered by the slightest of things. Nothing like some real problems to put it all in perspective. Had a similar situation nearby. The residential to my north put up signs saying one could not fish, unless they lived in the two listed subdivisions, in the little pond nearby. I explained the basics of riparian ownership and public access from the adjoining trail when I was challenged about this. They decided to give up at about the word _riparian_.


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

I can't ride two abreast you say?


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> I would be tempted beyond my powers of resistance to burp very loudly riding past that sign. Childish perhaps.


Or get @Drago to have one of his famous farts.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Feb 2019)

Biff600 said:


> Hardly worth getting your knickers in a lather about !!


Are you metaphoring your mixes ??


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

I'm planning a ride past at 0300hrs tomorrow, whereupon I will scream "oh my God, my piles are caught in the spokes!!! For the love of Jesus, will someone take mercy upon my soul?"


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I can't ride two abreast you say?
> 
> View attachment 454172


Given that Hafþór is pronounced Half Thor, would two abreast be a Full Thor?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2019)

screenman said:


> We do not know what upset the sign owner in the first place, there are plenty of thugs out there on bikes.


Clearly it those horrid thugs on bikes that are the ones doing the nuisance talking.

Thugs are well-known for obeying orders, especially those on roadside signs!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Are you metaphoring your mixes ??



Have you not heard of frothy knickers?


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

I rather suspect that such a sign is simply going to inspire passers by to new heights of noise pollution.


----------



## Profpointy (23 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I rather suspect that such a sign is simply going to inspire passers by to new heights of noise pollution.



if I were to cycle past it would certainly inspire me to some serious out of character rowdyism


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I rather suspect that such a sign is simply going to inspire passers by to new heights of noise pollution.



Maybe an intercity 125 air horn. Then erect a sign just outside village that says "No to HS2". They can then discuss who heard the train last night...


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2019)

I know a chap who has a set of Amtrak train horns mounted in his pickup truck...


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I know a chap who has a set of Amtrak train horns mounted in his pickup truck...


I've an artic airhorn I can mount on the "Beast o'Burden". Seperate air supply required.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2019)

We get a lot of team rides that come right past my window early in the morning. There can be 40+ riders, all chatting away. They pass in a couple of seconds.

I cant see the problem.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I know a chap who has a set of Amtrak train horns mounted in his pickup truck...


Leslie, or Nathan?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I know a chap who has a set of Amtrak train horns mounted in his pickup truck...


I once, when quite the railfan, had a 5 chime air whistle mounted to the manifold of my pickup truck. Sound of steam! If I ever take ship over your way, I shall have to come by this village and be, like, an American. A big old Northern Yankee American, with Chicago accent and a poorly functioning edit button.


----------



## Gary E (24 Feb 2019)

As you say "_I cycle this route fairly regularly, and very seldom see another cyclist", _then the sign is clearly there for you!!


----------



## Slioch (25 Feb 2019)

Gary E said:


> As you say "_I cycle this route fairly regularly, and very seldom see another cyclist", _then the sign is clearly there for you!!



You might be right. I have to confess to having the occasional attack of bad wind sometimes when I'm out on my bike. ParpParp!


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

I've booked an oompa band to cycle past a 2am tonight.


----------



## Gary E (25 Feb 2019)

Sometimes, when the weather's just right and I'm really enjoying a ride I have been known to sing while I'm riding . I usually try to limit this to quiet, out of the way, roads but my exuberance has been known to spill out in populated areas. My singing would definitely attract disparaging signage (or sniper fire!).


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Feb 2019)

Gary E said:


> Sometimes, when the weather's just right and I'm really enjoying a ride I have been known to sing while I'm riding . I usually try to limit this to quiet, out of the way, roads but my exuberance has been known to spill out in populated areas. My singing would definitely attract disparaging signage (or sniper fire!).


Badly singing Toto at 3am in the back lanes of darkest Perthshire is my jam


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I've booked an oompa band to cycle past a 2am tonight.



For extra annoyance book our local one: The trombonist plays loudly and out of tune.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> For extra annoyance book our local one: The trombonist plays loudly and out of tune.



You may jest


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2019)

Gary E said:


> Sometimes, when the weather's just right and I'm really enjoying a ride I have been known to sing while I'm riding .


I found a way to cure myself of that habit...! 



ColinJ said:


> I embarrassed myself on my Yorkshire Dales forum ride from Settle. I was riding along with a CycleChat member who I had met for the first time that morning. We had just entered a little village and I saw that it was called Clapham. I turned to face the other rider, smiled, and burst into song ...
> 
> ColinJ: "I never thought it could happen, with me and a girl from Clapham, out on the windy common, that night I aint forgotten."
> 
> ...


----------



## sheddy (25 Feb 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yprLF21mIY


----------



## lane (25 Feb 2019)

There was a post on another cycling forum (I think) by a lady who I would guess lived in a nice village in the country somewhere. She was asking, quite politely, for cyclists on early morning runs to to talk or shout loudly passing peoples houses at the weekend, when some others are having a lie in. Now I didn't really feel a lot of sympathy for her. On the other hand there is another thread on this forum where people appear to suffer mental anguish from all sorts of noise polution. Maybe having noisy cyclists pass your house at 7 on a Saturday morning is as anoying to her as someone vacuming a car out on Saturday afternoon is to others on here. Sometimes you have to look at things from the other persons point of view. Still putting a sign up is just stupid it clearly won't have the desired effect quite the reverse I would imagine.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Feb 2019)

lane said:


> There was a post on another cycling forum (I think) by a lady who I would guess lived in a nice village in the country somewhere. She was asking, quite politely, for cyclists on early morning runs to to talk or shout loudly passing peoples houses at the weekend, when some others are having a lie in. Now I didn't really feel a lot of sympathy for her. On the other hand there is another thread on this forum where people appear to suffer mental anguish from all sorts of noise polution. Maybe having noisy cyclists pass your house at 7 on a Saturday morning is as anoying to her as someone vacuming a car out on Saturday afternoon is to others on here. Sometimes you have to look at things from the other persons point of view. Still putting a sign up is just stupid it clearly won't have the desired effect quite the reverse I would imagine.



The idea that people should keep the noise down is fair enough. After all I tend to hold off till say 10am if using power tools on the weekend, but the whole notion of cyclists being especially noisy is just offensive. Cycling per se is near silent, and how loud is chit chat from a small group after all? Sounds like a horrible person objecting to an out group, and hence should be reaponded to i kind


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)




----------



## Julia9054 (25 Feb 2019)

sheddy said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yprLF21mIY



Clash of both my hobbies goals!


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Feb 2019)

I think something louder and more brash is needed.



Or a more traditional arrangement.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Anyone play the piano?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rRx-EbcAIaA


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (11 Dec 2019)

Vantage said:


> A while back, some uppity posh snob from Great Budworth made a post on the CyclingUK forum asking riders to stop shouting to each other as they passed through the village.
> I know some people can have spectacularly big gobs, but surely even a Fiat 500 makes more noise than Lance Armstrong shooting up as he claims another cheated win?


I have a spectacularly big gob. I was once employed at the National Indoor Arena as the only person who could make themselves heard across it without a microphone.

Where is this village - I need to do some tuning up.


----------



## dodgy (11 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> To be fair, the issue in Great Budworth came about because cyclists were stopping at the roadside near the village for a pee. And the cyclists were swearing loudly as they passed through the village. Very popular cycling area so it was happening a lot



I just read the thread here, I think the OP made a very fair and polite point. https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=107929

Edit: Just realised that this isn't the thread about Great Budworth, though it is mentioned.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Dec 2019)

ChrisPAmbulance said:


> I have a spectacularly big gob. I was once employed at the National Indoor Arena as the only person who could make themselves heard across it without a microphone.
> 
> Where is this village - I need to do some tuning up.


Me too
16 years working in a place with mandatory hearing protection means i tend to be loud even when i dont need too


----------



## Globalti (11 Dec 2019)

It's not just quiet chit-chat though is it? Cyclists shout at the top of their voices to warn each other about hazards and to banter and for anxious elderly folk living in a quiet village sudden shouting outside is quite upsetting. We lived for two years with a gang of teenagers gathering at nights outside a neighbour's house so all evening and late at night we were disturbed by shouting, screaming, squealing and all sorts of noise. There's nothing worse than loud uncouth voices outside in the dead of night when your windows are open and you're drifting off to sleep.

So I really sympathise with residents in quiet villages who find it upsetting and I'm surprised that contributors to this thread are so dismissive of the problem when cyclists are usually right-on and politically correct.


----------



## dodgy (11 Dec 2019)

I find newer cyclists tend to over-communicate hazards, lots of "CARRRRRR!!!!" and "CLEARRRRR!!!!". More experienced club riders are more in tune with each other, they can communicate all manner of things without raising voices. It's one of the things I notice most about groups of experienced and inexperienced riders.


----------



## Vantage (11 Dec 2019)

A group of cyclists passing through the village and one shouting "Car back!" is a little bit different to a group of rowdy teenagers shouting and screaming outside a house in the evening.


----------



## dodgy (11 Dec 2019)

Both annoying, but in different ways.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Dec 2019)

Anyone falling foul of the locals by cycling noisily might break the ice by greeting people with a friendly sieg heil! and a hearty arm wave. Which house does Jack Black and his dog Silver live at?


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> It's not just quiet chit-chat though is it? Cyclists shout at the top of their voices to warn each other about hazards and to banter and for anxious elderly folk living in a quiet village sudden shouting outside is quite upsetting. We lived for two years with a gang of teenagers gathering at nights outside a neighbour's house so all evening and late at night we were disturbed by shouting, screaming, squealing and all sorts of noise. There's nothing worse than loud uncouth voices outside in the dead of night when your windows are open and you're drifting off to sleep.
> 
> So I really sympathise with residents in quiet villages who find it upsetting and I'm surprised that contributors to this thread are so dismissive of the problem when cyclists are usually right-on and politically correct.


That's speculation, and considering there was only one complaint, and that complaint was never actually evidenced in any way despite the council being asked to do so, it is reasonable to conclude that your speculation is not applicable to this scenario.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2019)

Profpointy said:


> The idea that people should keep the noise down is fair enough. After all I tend to hold off till say 10am if using power tools on the weekend, but the whole notion of cyclists being especially noisy is just offensive. Cycling per se is near silent, and how loud is chit chat from a small group after all? Sounds like a horrible person objecting to an out group, and hence should be reaponded to i kind


10 a freak'n m? Might as well be Rip Van Winkle, if you're sleeping that late.
You are a very polite and civil person, @Profpointy .


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> That's speculation, and considering there was only one complaint, and that complaint was never actually evidenced in any way despite the council being asked to do so, it is reasonable to conclude that your speculation is not applicable to this scenario.


There is always one complaint, about any given issue. Response to a single complaint should be more limited, unless there is evidence more feel that way. Signs always lead to more problems, especially when you single out a group like that.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Dec 2019)

Ratchet Cat said:


> Get a ghetto blaster and play Queen's song Bicycle Race at full volume next to the sign.
> Repeat the part with all the bicycle bells.
> 3 am would be the best time.


be your own pet's cover thereof would be even better, or their own two wheels song...


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Dec 2019)

On the other side of the globe two years previously:
https://www.stuff.co.nz/auckland/lo...-are-sick-of-being-woken-up-by-noisy-cyclists
I have to resist my prejudices and avoid thinking that the village in question is a dormitory for town and city dwellers made good, the ones who complain about the smell of cow dung during spreading and about being stuck behind tractors on the school run.


----------



## overmind (12 Dec 2019)

Streisand Effect triggered in 3..2..1...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> I can't ride two abreast you say?
> 
> View attachment 454172


I would avoid the hawthorn hedges in future, if I were you.


----------



## Globalti (16 Dec 2019)

Vantage said:


> A group of cyclists passing through the village and one shouting "Car back!" is a little bit different to a group of rowdy teenagers shouting and screaming outside a house in the evening.



No different and just as disturbing. You're an elderly person sitting quietly dozing or reading your Sunday paper when suddenly you hear male voices shouting out in the street, loudly because the rush of air in the ears makes it hard for cyclists to hear their cycling companions. Old people are often nervous and especially sensitive to disturbance and loud noises so sudden shouting is as upsetting for them as a gang of teenagers squealing late at night. 

Is forum members' inability to appreciate this fact linked to some riders' arrogant disregard for traffic lights and the rules of the road?


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2019)

Slioch said:


> Saw this sign whilst out on my ride today.
> 
> View attachment 453980
> 
> ...


That could be aimed at a guy i ride with in the club.


----------



## snorri (16 Dec 2019)

I can't understand this apparent need to go cycling in bunches anyway


----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Dec 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/_D4reewr9Cc


----------

